
The National Park Service Now Owns the Home Where Martin Luther King Jr Was Born - mlthoughts2018
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/15/us/mlk-home-national-park-service.html
======
kevmo
The National Park Service is probably the best agency in the entire American
federal government. I have been to about 45 different states, and NPS-
administered properties represent the most consistently positive contact I've
ever had with the government.

Additionally, the properties that NPS administers are the most majestic places
I have found in America. They are critical protectors of America's natural and
historical heritage. It's great and fitting that they are taking over MLK's
home. He is one of the most consequential leaders America has ever had. Had he
not been assassinated, he probably would have become President.

On a related note: I spend a lot of time thinking and reading about and using
infrastructure. I have a fantasy project wherein the USA draws down some
percentage of its bloated rank-and-file military and instead establishes
funding for an NPS park ranger to work at every school in America.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Park_Service](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Park_Service)

~~~
Mediterraneo10
> Had he not been assassinated, he probably would have become President.

That is a stretch, I think. As bold and inspiring a legacy that MLK left after
his death, just think about what he faced while he was still alive. His turn
in his last years from fighting solely against racial injustice towards also
advocating for victims of capitalism of whatever race proved to be polarizing
for the American public and it may have threatened his chances for elected
office. Plus, his sexual life, as we now know, was eavesdropped on by the FBI
and it is not hard to imagine that being used in a smear campaign if he ran
for office.

~~~
perfmode
You discount his ability to shape his environment. He was not just a peg to
fit into a hole. He had the charisma and vision to challenge assumptions.

~~~
metildaa
Charisma and a vision of a better future within reach is a great tool for
rallying the masses, even if you have skeletons in your closet. MLK was hated
by most Americans when he was alive, but looking at past presidents, its
totally possible his high turnout minority could have overwhelmed what turned
out of the rest of the electorate at the polls.

------
sytelus
The place where George Washington was buried was in state of despair for
several years and government refused to take over his estate and turn it in to
national monument. If it wouldn't have been due to local ladies association
who ran the campaign to save and preserve it through donations, place would
have been even overrun by new developments. Same thing happened to John
Adams's estate. It is interesting to see this in US because if you go to
Russia or China or South Korea, governments have gone to extra-ordinary length
to produce monumental structures to preserve their "father" of the nation.

~~~
yostrovs
Good. We shouldn't have personality cults in the US. The founders saw the
Constitution as the one holy and freedom giving thing, not fallible human
individuals. Remember: rule of law, not of men.

------
codezero
Worth noting it was bought by the National Parks Foundation, the nonprofit
wing of the NPS

------
scarface74
It couldn’t be in better hands considering all of the in fighting between
King’s children over his legacy.

------
lettergram
I'm confused why this is on the front page of Hacker News...?

~~~
seattle_spring
My guess is because it's interesting. I know most other articles are just
"eher ma gerd FB is so evil!!", but sometimes other topics like this fall
through the cracks.

~~~
codezero
HN is explicit in its policies of allowing anything its readers find
interesting. The GP is a seasoned HNer so must know this by now, I’m curious
what their beef is with the link.

